
Yes, Evernote is down just when you need it - dtournemille
https://twitter.com/search?src=typd&q=evernote%20down
======
dozzie
You should have anticipated this. It's the nature of "the cloud" that you have
no control over how the service is functioning.

That's exactly why I host webapps myself and generally prefer standalone
applications over web based ones.

